

NSA decryption revelations 'provide roadmap' to adversaries, US warns - simonbrown
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/06/nsa-encryption-revelations-roadmap-us

======
gmuslera
You caught us red-handed, and then is your fault, not ours. Lets put in jail
witness and set free assassins with this way to see things.

The one doing wrong is the US government. And the affected by what they are
doing is the rest of the world, both foreing countries and US citizens. Not
reporting what is happening means that they would be deepening what they are
doing and abusing even more of everyone (specially by the people that know
about this)

------
fritzy
The roadmap being, basically stay away from commercial encryption software.
Don't trust hardware that you can't see. Worry about secure routers as much as
worrying about secure endpoints. Shouldn't that have been obvious?

------
devx
"Office of the director of national intelligence also suggests stories
published by the Guardian and New York Times are 'not news'"

I've noticed one of the best ways to kill or slowdown the outrage over news
like this is to write comments such as "this isn't news...it's old stuff "we"
already knew...so what's so the big deal?!" \- even though that's completely
ridiculous, because if the person making that comment "knew about it" because
he's been one of those "conspiracy nuts", as they used to be called pre-
Snowden, it doesn't mean that _everyone_ knew about what the NSA could do, and
what has done.

Besides, even now we don't actually know the full extent of what NSA has been
doing. So it's very disingenuous to make comments such as "we knew that
already" in an effort to kill outrage over it (whether intentional or not).

I don't know if NSA has noticed this strategy, too, and are now using it on
purpose (just like they're already using psy-ops), but at the very least
saying that what the Guardian and NYT unveiled is "not news" is lying to our
faces, because just yesterday they were trying to get these stories from
getting published.

So which is it, NSA? Is it "not news", or are you trying to stop them from
getting published, _because_ it's news?

I know NSA and the administration have gotten very good at using words meaning
the opposite of what they're doing (like Newspeak), but they can't have their
cake and eat it, too. Either "everyone already knew this", or "the revelations
are helping the enemy". Pick one.

------
mcphilip
Im curious who is so heavily flagging this article? Fell off the front page in
minutes...

------
autodidakto
The adversaries are us.

